# 2005 Opener



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

I cannot wait, as I leave 1 week from today to do some last day scouting and pheasant hunting in preparation for the Deer Opener next Friday.

I only have an Antlerless tag, but still long for the fun and comradery of being with old friends and meeting up with the locals we talk with, hunt on their land and share some stories with.(and a few beers too :beer: )

Good luck next weekend all!

Spoiler92


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I agree, can not wait. I write this I am watching a deer hunting show and the blood is flowing now. One week from tonight I will be waist deep in bull**** with the boys at deer camp. Last year I had a mule buck tag and wound up a little disappionted, but I saw one of the biggest whittails I have ever seen. He was a true 6x6 and I have tag for him. I hope. Good luck to every one and be safe.


----------

